# Looking for a decent drop light / work light



## mckeand13 (Mar 11, 2022)

While working on the car I always like having a drop light close at hand. Under the car, in the wheel well under the hood, it's all better with a drop (work) light.

I've been using an old craftsman retractable running an LED bulb, but I'm due for a new one. Corded is nice and I don't mind it at all, but I won't rule out cordless. I'm sure cordless will either be dead when I want to use it, or will die while I'm using it causing me to throw it across the garage. And it will surely add to the cost. So, again, preference is corded.

Another must have is decent color temp and CRI. I'm not looking for the 80,000 advertised lumen blue/purple POS that breaks the first time I drop it.

So.....Does anyone have a suggestion on a new light for me?


----------



## Poppy (May 7, 2022)

@Lynx_Arc thought this was a cool light, and I have to agree.

COB lights seem to have a way of lighting around corners.
This one has two 18650 batteries and a good run time. It also has a magnetic tail so that it cam be places wherever you want under the car. 






Interesting and useful COB LED 2x18650 magnet work light I bought.


I don't have pics for this but here is an Amazon listing of the light. I bought mine on Ebay and got one with Orange trim for about $1 less it says China on the listings of this item 9000 lumens COB is keywords for this light there and on ebay it can be bought in up to 4 different Colors Red...




www.candlepowerforums.com


----------

